# sensor de luz



## juankillo (Abr 4, 2008)

Hola a todos!
Me gustaria constuir un robot muy sencillo el cual lo unico que hiciera fuese seguir un haz de luz, por ejemplo una linterna, o una bmbilla en el suelo, de tal manera que desde una cierta distancia pudiera "ver" esa luz y dirigirse a ella. Sabeis de algun sensor que fuera bien para dicha aplicación? muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda. hasta pronto!


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Abr 4, 2008)

Unos alumnos hicieron algo parecido alguna vez...
La idea era usar 2 sensores de luz LDR en el fondo de un tubo de unos 5 cm de largo.
Estos tubos estaban ubicados con cierto angulo (en forma de V), entonces la luz que entra en los tubos podes saber de donde llega por la intensidad sensada en cada LDR.

El proyecto de estos alumnos era mover un motor de pasos en busca de la luz. Podrias hacer algo parecido para mover una rueda que haga girar el robot.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 4, 2008)

hola

puedes utilizar este esquema para controlar la direccion


----------



## GUERRERO DEL METAL (Jun 1, 2012)

Muchas gracias por el esquema


----------

